

Kent Beck talks about accelerating software delivery (video) - nwjsmith
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIkUWG5ACFY&feature=youtu.be

======
nwjsmith
A link to the slides:

<http://www.slideshare.net/KentBeck/software-g-forces>

